# Romantic route....



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello folks,

Next week we set off to do the romantic route down through germany to the Alps.

Any tips? Dont miss this...or that.. Good campsites? Stellplatz? 

Etc etc...

I bought the ACSI card.. Thanks to all who helped with advice. :wink: 

AlexBlack13.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi alex , we did some of the romantic strasse last year but didnt allow enough time , i think you need a good 2weeks to do it properly , theres plenty of stellplatze all the along it , and some amazing towns .
we ended up at fussen , where the magical castle is , again lots of aires there ,if you visit the castle , you dont need to pay to walk around the grounds only to go in .and you can park for free, if you turn right up towards the castle. but there will be more expert advice along soon im sure , have a great trip , gary


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Gary...

Just been reading through the safety tips etc.. Scared the living daylights out of Mrs B and I.. Where to start eh? Carol and I have a fair bit of experience of south Germany and Austria / Switzerland / N Italy etc, having done loads of miles with either our car or A Honda ST1100 Motorcycle. So we should be reasonably savvy. We are taking a scooter with us. Old / Classic vespa for local travel but are worried about leaving our new MH on whatever site. Obviously we will risk assess and take the MH with us if we feel the need. All in all very keen and looking forward to the trip.. There are more good guys than bad. (We hope!)

We have three weeks from the 4th - 25th June. sail on the 4th from Newcastle.

Alex B.. 8)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

never found a bad guy in 9 years

joe


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Rothenburg op der Tauber is fab. There is a nice ACSI site in the valley below the town. Very pretty place. Fussen is also lovely. A couple of Stellplatz near the lake near Aldi I think.

Other nice places too. Lots of pretty little walled towns.

Have a fab trip.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Spent a couple of days on this route a few years back (not with the MH though) and had a really good time. As mentioned in the previous reply, a visit to Rothenburg o-de-Tauber is a must, as is Dinkesbuhl (looks really good with the walls all illuminated at night). Wurzburg Castle is also a good visit. The scenery along the route is really good - varying from tranquil to amazing. 

Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Good campsite at Creglingen on the Romantic Strasse, 2 good Stellplatzen in Rothenburg ob Tauber. another at Dinkelsbuhl and another at Uberlingen on the Bodensee. All of which we can vouch for plus loads of others...you will be spoilt for choice.
Enjoy
Ron


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Great help. 

I have been using my GPS mapping which shows camp sites and carparks etc. Checking on the Bordatlas one can pinpoint the Stellplatz etc and then check them out with google earth. :wink: 

Fanbloomintastic.. Can't wait to shove off. Some of the little towns look out of this world... 

Alex B... 8)


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*romantic alps ??*

Hello ! 

Can I say where in Germany is this romantic scene , Please ! :? we are travelling through Germany soon starting point Dunkirk , up to Holland , across to berlin and then down through Germany on the way to Switzerland and on to Rome . but this romantic stuff has me very interested really would be nice just me the wife and teddy the dog . The missus will love this , so will i. It seems amazing and seems too good to be true . 
But do tell, please . 
denton.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI


We did that route a few weeks back,we wasn't impressed it is a route that sounds nice for the tourist, but in reality it is just a road down that end of Germany, one of many!..

My advice would be go to the end at Fussen which is worth seeing. We won't be taking that route again..

Ray.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

see this

http://www.romantischestrasse.de/index.php?id=erleben&L=0

And concerning safety.... I am living since 61 years in Germany and I am still alive. Use common sense as in other countries too. There is no reason to worry about.

Bernd


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well foxtwo is right 
I made only 57 years so far , but expect some more 

I ask myself what all you brits are fond of that romantic road ?
-there are numerous places of interest all over Germany , and don`t forget the north !

-some nice small towns as Jever (brewery) , Einbeck ( brewery),
or Husum (grey pearl of the northsea ..) are worth a longer look as well

regards
Jan


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We went down the Romantische Strasse last year - it was great, but worth going off on side trips in places.

A few highlights:

SW of Wuerzburg at Wertheim-Village there's a Stellplatz outside the most enormous MH showroom I've ever seen, ExpoCamp - larger than some MH shows in this country! Stellplatz is a bit sloping.

Weikersheim is a very attractive village, with a stunning castle and gardens - I think there's a Stellplatz too, but we were there mid-morning.

Rothenburg is beautiful but very touristy - Stellplatz just outside town gate very convenient.

Dinkelsbuehl is attractive, too, and less crowded than Rothenburg when we were there.

Off the route in a village called Maihingen we had an excellent night at an inn the Goldene Sonne - Stellplatz free, with free electricity - excellent food, not too dear. (In the Bord Atlas)

Noerdlingen is a very attractive walled town with a well-sited Stellplatz.

Augsburg is quite a large city (with Umweltzone) - Stellplatz not easy to find, looks as though it will be very noisy, but wasn't too bad. Easy walk into the centre - very imposing, with an excellent market.

Fuessen is again very touristy, and very attractive - we had a brilliant morning on a lake cruise - a still lake and bright sun made it spectacular. Two commercial Stellplaetze (one had two areas) are very organised, both near the Aldi and Lidl on the edge of town.

We went on from there into Austria and then back into Germany via the Bodensee then the Black Forest - lovely areas. One particular highlight was a very remote Stellplatz by a mountain inn at Hinterholz, near Schiltach in the Black Forest - it felt like you were driving for ages up a narrow forest road and at the top it opens out.

Have fun!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Many thanks Ray. Been to Fussen a few times now. Last time I had 7 other motorcycles in tow (16 pers') It is well worth a visit. I have also been in a couple of the (we thought) super little towns on the route, and we loved them. Fortunately everyone is different and takes different things from every experience. Some folks hate flying...I'm a pilot! Some hate motorcycles and I love them too. So.It's Horses for courses. We know south Germany and the Alps/ sw/ Italy/ etc very well having done many thousands of miles touring with either our motorcycles or cars. This is our 1st big outing with the MH. 

Austria & Germany (south) are favourite as is North Italy... Not overly keen on the South but again....Horses for etc.

Denton... The route goes from Wurzburg to Fussen..

Se here....... http://www.romantischestrasse.de/index.php??lang=uk

and here ..... http://www.romanticroad.com/

Enjoy.. It is a spectacular area all in all... :wink:

Alex. 8)


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

were looking at husum in the north of Germany as a place to unwind for a day or two,and tour around the north for about two weeks,any ideas welcome,i enjoy drinking beer and taking the dog with me.(simple things) lol.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we did the trip last year fantastic scenery and a great country for motorhomes

we used sites and stellplatz download pro mobil app if you have the right phone loads of good info on there and the sites you have already been given

we used
www.romanticroadgermany.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

tony_debs said:


> were looking at husum in the north of Germany as a place to unwind for a day or two,and tour around the north for about two weeks,any ideas welcome,i enjoy drinking beer and taking the dog with me.(simple things) lol.


I recommend the Simonsberg campsite close to Husum , nice and tidy place , offering enough place for about 20 MH. (see my review..)

Jan


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks satco looks great,any other ideas welcome


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

some mor proposals :

Dagebuell Stellplatz www.hof-woogebreeger.npage.de

Buesum Stellplatz http://www.wohnmobiluebernachtungsplatz.de/english.php

Sankt Peter-Ording Stellplatz http://www.reisemobilhafen-spo.de/

Jan


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

About 30 years ago we travelled down the Romantic Strasse to our eventual destination not far from Venice. Four of us including a 5 and an 8 year old in a Type 2 VW with elevating roof. What a trip, what an experience, it seemed that there weren't many Brits around then and we had a fantastic welcome wherever we went and the children were made a fuss of.

There were no bypasses then, and the road went through the middle of all the towns, through markets in the market squares and we really felt part of the country.

2 years ago we returned from Italy along that route and found it very different, lots of improved roads and long bypasses around towns and bypasses around town centres. It wasn't the same at all as a driving/travelling experience as against a holiday experience. So it would seem to enloy the route now, one has to make it a holiday destination in itself.

However the towns, we stopped at on the way back, were probably even more charming with little or no traffic in them but they required a diversion to see them let alone enjoy them,

alan


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Having seen signs in Austria for the Die _romantischste Straße des Landes_we were quite taken with the name, and decided it must be done. Research indicated that it meant Roman Road, and NOT Romantic Road. Bit of a difference! I'm sure it is interesting enough, but Romantic v Roman, completely different meanings in English


----------

